# Ostarine mk 2866



## j_t (Jul 12, 2006)

Will be receiving mine shortly, Is there Anyone on here that have tried this??


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

never tried but read a few articles on Usa forums regarding the compunds mentioned above and sarms 4 in PCT etc


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

How did the ostarine go? Thinking of getting some for PCT myself...


----------



## xtical (Jun 8, 2011)

j_t said:


> Will be receiving mine shortly, Is there Anyone on here that have tried this??


Yeah J_T, whats the update Please?


----------



## Alexg218 (Sep 11, 2011)

prob not tht worth along with a pct...maybe with var or winny...lean out


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Alexg218 said:


> this heightens estrogen levels and suppresses test levels why would you use it as a pct?!


The increases in serum estrogen levels are very small.

And you wouldn't use it as your only thing for PCT, but as it still selectively binds to the androgen receptor without having the suppression of AAS, its a good addition to Nolva/Clomid. (The rationale being that the agonism of the pituitary and hypothalamus form Nolva/Clomid would offset any possible suppression from the Ostarine).

There have been plenty of logs of using Ostarine in PCT and all mostly report the same thing: able to keep calories high and hold onto more of the weight gained on cycle. Also strength is either kept or even increased it in some lifts.

I personally will be using it at 12.5-25mg with Nolva+Clomid for my next PCT.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

At the end of my third week of ostarine now during PCT (with clomid and nolva). Started at 12.5mg then upped it to 25mg start of week 3. First 2 weeks I found I maintained weight but still lost a little bit of size from cycle, 3rd week strength has increased from cycle and majority of muscle mass appears to be holding. Am going o try 37.5mg in week 4 and see if I can actually put on a tad of lean size.

Am going to try some S4 after a small break so will be able to compare then. That will be to trim a small amount of fat though.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Superhorse said:


> At the end of my third week of ostarine now during PCT (with clomid and nolva). Started at 12.5mg then upped it to 25mg start of week 3. First 2 weeks I found I maintained weight but still lost a little bit of size from cycle, 3rd week strength has increased from cycle and majority of muscle mass appears to be holding. Am going o try 37.5mg in week 4 and see if I can actually put on a tad of lean size.
> 
> Am going to try some S4 after a small break so will be able to compare then. That will be to trim a small amount of fat though.


This is pretty much the same thing everyone who uses Ostarine in PCT reports...hence why I'm excited to make it part of my PCT from now on!

Are you going to run the S4 at 50mg?


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep that's why i will be using it in my PCT in 3 weeks time ,i still don't think anyone really knows how to dose it, keep getting conflicting reports every review i seem to read ,will you be running it solo after PCT or will you call it a day once PCT finishes


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Will probably run S4 around the 50mg mark though if vision sides not too bad will go to 75mg. Will run that solo outside of PCT as from what I read it does not have the same potential suppression as Ostarine (though that is questionable anyway).

May run Ostarine solo in the new year.


----------

